# 2000 Ranger Cayman 191



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just picked up a 2002 mercury 200hp motor for my Cayman. Ive had a 150 on it since I bought the boat. My 150 was sold with the prop. So... I need a new prop. Im looking for hole shot and acceleration. Not too concerned with top speed. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Mine liked a tempest plus 23


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you remember the RPMs you got? Also, did it jump up on plane quick?

Thanks


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

6000, but it was an ETEC 200


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes, it would jump out of the hole. With the plate all the way up and the tabs down, it could get up pretty skinny for what it was.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just picked up a used 23 Tempest on Saturday. Cleaned and polished it, now I'm waiting for the 200 to get rebuilt and let the fun begin!


----------

